# wood bulkhead door - How to Waterproof?



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure you can make it completely waterproof short of encasing it in fiberglass or something. Diligence and application of quality exterior paints or stains on a regular basis should protect it. You might look into a marine finish for some added protection. 

What is it made of now and does it need to be replaced? You might use something like cedar or redwood that is better suited to outdoor exposure on a bulkhead like surface. Make sure water is not allowed to pool on the surface or saturate its framing.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Or better yet replace it with a new Bilco door and never have to mess with it again.
http://www.bilco.com/home.asp


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend this, but, I've seen folks successfully do this. I've seen them apply an elastomeric ROOF coating to their wood basement doors & it seems to work. It doesn't look pretty but seems to keep the water out.


----------



## CaptRandy (Nov 9, 2011)

Not sure what you refer to waterproof. A marine hatch that has dogs on it is the only way to waterproof a doorway.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Dogs on it, what do they do hold it down tight? Only kidding.
A little paint and this would look great. Battle Ship gray goes with eveything.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...l&id=A5B58661331A0B76220481D16805BD96703FC504


----------



## CaptRandy (Nov 9, 2011)

Love that grey imron


----------

